
Lunar Surface Journal – One Small Step, Transcript and Commentary - stfwn
https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/a11/a11.step.html
======
stfwn
This journal is an amazing resource in my opinion. You can listen to the
recording and read along, and there's enough time in between sentences to read
some of the commentary that was added by the editor based on personal
conversations with people involved and other published material. It's mind
blowing to think about what it must have been like at the time to witness
humanity touching the pearl in the sky it had been looking at throughout
history.

